# 30 Gallon (36" x 12") shell dweller tank



## curry76 (Sep 3, 2003)

I have a 30 gallon tank that I was using for QT that I would like to set up as a shell dweller tank.
...I think.

My question is what could I do in this tank? I am unfamiliar with Tanganyika cichlids.

I definitely do not what to mix lakes or add any fish not found in the lake. (ie: no danios or tetras)

1. Could I do a single calvus or compricepps and shellies?

2. ...shellies and some julidochromis?

3. ...more than one or two sp. of shellies?

...if I was to be able to do only 1 sp. of shellies I think I would prefer ones that could grow into a colony, like multis.

Anyone have any suggestions on species and numbers to help build this tank?
I will be making a journal of this tank so look for pics in a couple of days.

...any suggestions on filtration would be welcome too: (tank is not drilled, so no sump)
what kind of turnover rate?

I was thinking of a canister...

...thanks a lot!!


----------



## curry76 (Sep 3, 2003)

Here are some pics of the empty 30. (I'm not keeping it there by the way. It's just sitting there for now.)


















It was in my basement because I didn't keep it running all the time.

My kids scribbled all over the stand so I sanded it a little and am going to paint it. I am also going to make a DIY light stand for it.

...just need to clean it up some more, paint the background, get some sand and filtration, and then start to cycle it with some sponge filters form another tank.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

1. Could I do a single calvus or compricepps and shellies? YES easy

2. ...shellies and some julidochromis? I say yes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... HA2qE0QJQs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEQBOum2 ... detailpage
3. ...more than one or two sp. of shellies? maybe just 1 shellie

...if I was to be able to do only 1 sp. of shellies I think I would prefer ones that could grow into a colony, like multis. you have 3 choices. Multis, similis, brevis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l6KmOuY ... detailpage these are closely related to multies but have stripe on face. I think they are prettier than multies but I like the personality of multis.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEQBOum2 ... detailpage brevis get alittle bigger than similis multi. They seem very peaceful. Im actually curios if you could have them and multis together. Maybe with each on 1 side of tank. With Visual barriers.

Anyone have any suggestions on species and numbers to help build this tank? 2 calvus or comp. 6 your choice shellies. Also I pair of transcriptus kissibemba or gombi. Have some rock work with alot of open sand. 
I will be making a journal of this tank so look for pics in a couple of days.

...any suggestions on filtration would be welcome too: (tank is not drilled, so no sump)
what kind of turnover rate?

I was thinking of a canister...


----------



## curry76 (Sep 3, 2003)

Thank you for the reply, especially for taking the time to link video descriptions of the fish in question. It is very helpful and much appreciated.

when you replied

"...2 calvus or comp. 6 your choice shellies. Also I pair of transcriptus kissibemba or gombi. Have some rock work with alot of open sand."

...did you mean that I could do all three types in this tank? If so, you just stocked this tank with fish!


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

its up to you. but i wouldnt count ur blessings too soon. GL in your choice personally id just do comps / shellies, or julies / shellies


----------



## curry76 (Sep 3, 2003)

Anthraxx8500 said:


> ... personally id just do comps / shellies, or julies / shellies


That would be fine too!!!

So you think a pair of comps/calvus and a colony of shellies would work?


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

curry76 wrote:
So you think a pair of comps/calvus and a colony of shellies would work?

That would be a great combo for your tank. Rock pile on one side, shell bed on the other :thumb:
Or........ Julies and shellies would work equally well.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree, altolamps and shellies work well. I had a pair of calvus and 2 pairs of caudopunctatus in a 36" x 12" tank for a couple years and it was a GREAT tank.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Brevis are nice shellies, but in most circumstances, they are not colonial. Similis and multies are colonial and great fun to watch.

I also agree that 2 species would be lovely in this tank. Tank-raised Altolamprologus calvus would be my first choice (tend to be calmer than compressiceps, and wild-caught fish could be quite a challenge in that tank). Or, Julidochromis could work, but be careful about what species. Avoid the big species: marlieri, regani and dickfieldi. The smaller transcriptus, ornatus or "gombe" species would be good. There's lots of mis-labeled julies out there, so buy from someone who can tell the difference. :thumb:

To start, get 5-6 shellies, and 5-6 julie/alto. A bristlenose pleco (_Ancistrus spp_) could also be added.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

I was wondering if a colony of Multies is too rambunctious for one of the smaller species of Julies. I have been having bad luck with my Julidochromis ornatus and Multies in a 36" tank. The Multies are doing fine but three out of four of my Julies have died. But I don't know what killed them. Has anyone else had this problem? Also, I thought that Altolamprologus species had a reputation for killing shellies. Not trying to thread jack here as I think this is still on topic.


----------



## curry76 (Sep 3, 2003)

I will definitely do comps/calvus and either multis or similis.

Should I get the shellies first and let them settle in before adding the comps/calvus?

If I add 5 or 6 comps/calvus how long before I have to pull the extra? ...about a year right? ...if they are pretty small to start.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

when you replied

"...2 calvus or comp. 6 your choice shellies. Also I pair of transcriptus kissibemba or gombi. Have some rock work with alot of open sand."

...did you mean that I could do all three types in this tank? If so, you just stocked this tank with fish![/quote] I really believe it is possible. Maybe just do shellies first. Then add julies later. So shellies can get established. So if julies get aggro they can deal with it better. Again comp calvus very tolerant and not aggressive.

For me, I know calvus comps can get along with anything. So have julies with them is no issue. I have had julies with many shellies with no issue. As far as brevis go I have not had them. On youtube I have seen many colonial setups
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... EQBOum2UAg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmRHCVh7 ... detailpage
julies and multies 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... bMGEeKe8tU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_fcASlc ... detailpage more julies and multies

calvus caudopunctatus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvpfbGf8 ... detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQfZI34y ... detailpage more brevis

If you believe julies and issue have you considered Caudopunctatus Very good tankmates swimming around with fins erect. very nice http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... 2GOvX0hgLI
caudos with shellies http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... rwKVSOlQMs

HTH


----------



## starplayer (May 3, 2011)

Caudopunks are great fish for small communities. Active and always in view. They can be shell dwellers or stay in rocks. Add another rockdweller on other side of tank. Being english not sure of dimensions of tank but if 4ft cyps would be good. I would suggest something for upper aspect of tank.


----------



## zade (May 26, 2011)

One way or another make sure you keep us updated on which path you decide to go. Pictures are always a gift! :thumb:


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

i think the tank is cool the way it is


----------



## curry76 (Sep 3, 2003)

marvo said:


> i think the tank is cool the way it is


...if you mean the stand, I kinda thought so too. It looks distressed or "antique."

...my wife doesn't really see it that way though.


----------



## curry76 (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm in the middle of rinsing sand as I type. I am going to put the tank along my computer desk. It will be situated so that it is viewable from three sides. (1 of the short sides will be against the wall)

Pics coming of the rocks and sand as soon as I can finish!!


----------



## curry76 (Sep 3, 2003)

...just a quick pic of tank with some rocks and some sand. Tank will be visible from three sides. I still need to paint the one side of the glass and "work" a little bit with the rock pile as I'm not satisfied yet. I also need to rinse and then add some more sand.










...excuse the mess behind the tank as I'm also doing some work in the room and it's a mess!!


----------



## RawFish (Jun 7, 2011)

The stones look great. :wink:

Have you considered getting some shell Compressiceps?


----------



## twesch (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you added any fish to the tank? Would love to see more updates.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

Be carefully with the a/c unit blowiing on the tank but can't waiit to see it up and runnin looking good so far


----------

